# How many jobs have you had?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

1 for me


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

This is my 3rd.

1st I was supposed to work for only a few days, and did ~1-2 weeks.

2nd I did 2 summers on holidays, but as I started uni, government didn't pay support for the employer & they can't really afford it otherwise (small business).

The current job I've done whenever I've had time from school since I stopped @ the 2nd job.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

12 that I can think of. A few only lasted a day or a few weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

too many


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I think 8. Most of those were when I was in college though. I've only had 2 jobs post college.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

3 I guess, but nothing that felt like a "real" job. 2 month temp job one summer in college with flexible hours, 2 weeks online job, then self-employment.


----------



## Shrinking_Violet (Jan 24, 2021)

My current job is my 4th


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2 or 3. Current one I've just been cycling through the same ole company as it's hard to get fired from it but honestly.. super dry work.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

8 or 9


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Too many. The one that I am in now I have been in for 8 years, it's just part time but the place that I work is lovely and really understanding with the way that I am. I don't really see anyone; the times that I have seen people I have changed my routine so that I can avoid them.


----------



## zedsonata (Dec 24, 2007)

I've had a lot but I keep moving towns and countries.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Three total, although one was a temporary job for three months that I took at the same time as my current job, which I've been at for 20.5 years.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

4 different jobs, but two have had multiple locations


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Not telling.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I made a list back in the earlier 2000s and I was at 22. I've had more jobs since then. If I don't like a job, I'll quit, and there are a lot that I have lasted less than a week at. There are times when I worked two jobs, I also had jobs that were seasonal and I would return to. I've yet to be fired from a job though, which is pretty remarkable to me.


Most of my jobs were minimum wage or close to it, a lot were at restaurants, and factory style work. I also picked up a few jobs through temp agencies back in the 90s where I would be hired on. Just in Florida, since 2000 I have.

Worked at a restaurant - hated it and quit.


Another restaurant - closed.


Another restaurant - closed


Fast food - hated it, lasted a little past training.


Book Store at a college, loved it, slacked off severely, it was a temporary job to stock inventory.


Another restaurant - it was okay, but quit.


Fast food - hated it, quit after a week or so.



Hotel - was robbed twice at the counter, the owner was a real piece of work, but it was third shift and I played PS2 games most of the night. I also had a free room out of the deal, so there were no living expenses outside of food. After the second robbery, I quit - it was at the end of a knife, not gun, but to hell with that insanity.


Call center, doing IT support - I adored that job, but after the great recession most of the businesses we were contracted with pulled out a lot of us were laid off.


Temp agency - lots of drug addicts for coworkers, I was worked to the bone and treated like rubbish, it was a very unsafe environment, and after working on the back of a trash truck hauling people's garbage I quit.


Thrift Store - low paying, but I enjoyed the job. My wife got epilepsy, so I had to drive her around. Her job pays a lot more, plus she would rather have me take care of the chores so I quit it.


And now I deliver food when I have the time and desire.


That's 12 jobs just in the past 21 years, I am sure there are more in there that I am forgetting. I started working when I was 13, and had more jobs from The late 80s through 99. I was working at the call center when I made that list, so at least 25 jobs in the past 30 + years.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

3


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

What counts as "having a job"? I've been hired at several places over the years where I only lasted a maximum of two weeks, either because it was a crappy place to work, or because my social anxiety decided it didn't like it.
Anyway, I just put eleven plus to be on the safe side xD


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I'm at my 7th but listed my current job as 5th in my resume 
I was quite the quitter back then


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

too many to count. first job at 16.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Other than my current job, only one. It was an under the table job and it was more like a side job.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I never had a job/career before, because the people already employed prevented me from having one. No matter how many times I try. When I was in the shelter, I had a case manager who humiliated me in front of my family, and kept repeating out loud "What skills do you have" in front her co-workers. 

The job developer also humiliated me. He said that he would help me get an office job at York college, then he changed the topic of the conversation about my left testicle. He then told me if I masturbate, because he also masturbate. When I never answered the job developer questioned. 


I'm being punished for having knowledge about how humanity is governed by A.I Computers. Everybody in real life and online have the same belief, mentality, perception about me. This really pushed me to think that my idea is real. I guess I'm supposed to be punished for having a healthy thought process than the citizens. 

I'm a really decent person. I'm well dressed and well spoken. The people in real life have the same attitude about me, since I was a little child.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

zero


----------



## Hummer3 (Jan 14, 2022)

Lemme see..

First job at 15.. lasted about 8 months
Had a few others jobs while I was starting and finishing college
I didnt work during professional school, 4 years. 
Then my current career 
So 5 different jobs including mine now. Mostly good memories, and I feel I picked up both work and life skills and each one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

7 or 8


“Lay back, unplug your phone, remove your skin, throw away the bones, take a long hard look at what we’ve allowed to go on, this one’s gonna be the last one”


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

0 proper jobs
3 unpaid charity jobs
1 cash in hand lasted a few months


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

3


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

4


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I've lost count at this point. but I would say like 3 long term jobs overall.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

● 2 part time retail jobs (on and off while in uni)
● 2 unpaid internships/jobs
● 1 career (looking to hopefully start by the end of this year)

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

like seven plus , longterm of at least a year though like 3.


----------

